# Diving on a Blohm und Voss BV 138



## zerum (Dec 19, 2006)

Indeks engelsk

Here is a film taken on a Blohm und Voss BV 138.it`s upside down,some try to take it up in 88. but something go wrong and it get down again..its now laying on 51 m


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 19, 2006)

Interesting.


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 19, 2006)

Wow neat!


----------

